
Things That Could Bring Down Amazon in Ecommerce - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/1275/what-could-bring-down-amazon-in-ecommerce.html
======
verdverm
Used to boycott Walmart and Microsoft, now boycotting Amazon and Bezos.

